
How to reject a meeting request at work - lukethomas
https://www.friday.app/how-to-say-no-to-meetings-at-work
======
jonny383
Does this article actually serve any purpose aside from being a bad spammy
promotion for the poster's shitty app? I really tried to see something of
value here, but it's just fluff.

Pro-tip on rejecting a meeting: Tell the person(s) you won't attend.

/thread

~~~
lukethomas
Thanks for the kind words ;)

There's a bit more to the article, which I've summarized below:

1\. Determine if the meeting is process-oriented or mission-oriented. If the
meeting is process-oriented, you probably shouldn't reject the request.

2\. If the meeting is mission-oriented, ask the meeting organizer for an
agenda via email, which will help you figure out if you are
necessary/required. It also creates a paper trail.

3\. If you decide you aren't necessary, politely decline with enough advance
notice to be able to address pushback.

If you didn't like this, I'm sorry. I wrote this right after I got into a mess
rejecting a meeting request at a previous job, so I wrote down everything I
should have done differently.

